# Ford Mustang Bodies



## charliehorse55 (Sep 23, 2011)

http://autos.yahoo.com/news/ford-reintroduces-the-1965-mustang.html

Pricey at $15,000 for just a body, but it's brand new and uses modern welding and steel forming techniques. Would be an AMAZING baseline for a higher end conversion!

Obviously it would take a lot of work, but the end result would be quite amazing. Additionally, as you are starting with a new frame, you could drive it for years without worrying about rust issues.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

charliehorse55 said:


> http://autos.yahoo.com/news/ford-reintroduces-the-1965-mustang.html
> 
> Pricey at $15,000 for just a body, but it's brand new and uses modern welding and steel forming techniques. Would be an AMAZING baseline for a higher end conversion!
> 
> Obviously it would take a lot of work, but the end result would be quite amazing. Additionally, as you are starting with a new frame, you could drive it for years without worrying about rust issues.


For a price of about 40 to 50 thousand dollars, you could produce and sell a pretty lethal conversion.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

if they would sell complete gliders, without motors, exhaust, radiators.... ready to drop electric into, THEN it would be worth $15K


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Very cool if you like the classic mustang...I personally wouldn't mind seeing this body on top of a dual motor race spec EV...


----------



## Mark Sharin (May 22, 2011)

Nice find a company to make a complete kit to mount on one of the traxa pre-fab platforms.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> Very cool if you like the classic mustang...I personally wouldn't mind seeing this body on top of a dual motor race spec EV...


dem, looks good!!!
B, do you have link or mo pict. of it?


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

dtbaker said:


> if they would sell complete gliders, without motors, exhaust, radiators.... ready to drop electric into, THEN it would be worth $15K


Perhaps, but like all the dynacorn unibodies currently available, $15k is cheap for a better-than-originally-constructed, dimensionally accurate body shell without rust or damage.

Think about it this way: If you took your average 45 year old mustang body shell, and gave it to a capable restoration shop with $15k (representing 100+ hours of work and a FEW replacement parts,) you could never get it finished to this level. The only reason to restore an original car now is to preserve its value. It will cost more than one of these replacement bodies to do, and almost certainly won't be as good.

The guys who really know muscle cars, and have the means to pay for it, understand the value of these Dynacorn bodies. BTW, almost ANY finished roller ready to drop a motor into is going to be more than $25k. The Porsche 904 is $70k. The new 1954 Motorama Nomad Corvette will be over $100k.

$15k just isn't much money in the kit car, or especially the auto restoration game.


----------



## jlangholzj (Nov 7, 2011)

TomA said:


> Perhaps, but like all the dynacorn unibodies currently available, $15k is cheap for a better-than-originally-constructed, dimensionally accurate body shell without rust or damage.
> 
> Think about it this way: If you took your average 45 year old mustang body shell, and gave it to a capable restoration shop with $15k (representing 100+ hours of work and a FEW replacement parts,) you could never get it finished to this level. The only reason to restore an original car now is to preserve its value. It will cost more than one of these replacement bodies to do, and almost certainly won't be as good.
> 
> ...



not necessarily. Bought my '68 coupe for 7k and after paint, some power adders, new alum rad and e-fan, alt. upgrade and new trans + stall converter and I've got about 15k into it is all.

end result is this:









Just helped a buddy haul back a 1969 BOSS that he bought. 10k and all it will need is paint. Both cars have no rust, no body replacement and no bondo and have sub 70k on the odometers. 

Working on a 1968 camaro right now. The thing was in rough shape and we're replacing the whole front clip, top of the cowl vent box, floor pans, trunk pan and rear quarters plus all the window channels in the front and rear glass needed re-construction. The motor got stroked and new alum heads/intake + cam and carb bere put on. Rebuilt a 4-spd saganaw and the rear end. Got a hotchkis full suspension upgrade all around and when this one's all done we'll have 20k into it is all. The motor's got 5k in it alone.

the guys that REALLY know muscle cars realize how much of a rip-off the complete shells are. The only good thing to come from them are quality re-pop parts. Thats why you'll only see guys with money burning holes in their pocket buying these. Because the true car guy would rather save an original.


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

I get it, but you're comparing apples to oranges. This is the old "Car Crafter" v. celebrity hot rod builder debate. Its not worth having a "who is better" or "who is realer" or whatever thing. My point was about money.

A Mustang notchback is not a Mustang Convertible. The economics are totally different.

Dynacorn is making bodies primarily for cars that are impossible to find in the condition the ones you and your friends have, at the prices you got them. They are repopping generally more valuable cars, too. Since you and your friends are doing the work yourself as a hobby, which is a great thing, you can do the body very cheaply. For anyone not so equipped, there are big dollars involved in replacing floor pans, quarters, rockers, etc. More power to you, save as many as you can, and enjoy the camaraderie, but the replacement shells are a boon to everyone else. 

Its a hobby, everyone should build what they want. I'm not attacking you, just pointing out that a new Mustang convertible body shell is a pretty good deal for $15k, for what you get. I know you don't agree, and you actually know everything I've said about it. Mostly, you're hacked off because I called your science project stupid, but show me the Mustang CONVERTIBLE you are talking about that's cheaper in the same condition than a new body shell and I'll happily concede that Dynacorn (which continues to grow in this terrible hobby car market) is ripping people off. 

Over & out.


----------



## jlangholzj (Nov 7, 2011)

TomA said:


> I get it, but you're comparing apples to oranges. This is the old "Car Crafter" v. celebrity hot rod builder debate. Its not worth having a "who is better" or "who is realer" or whatever thing. My point was about money.
> 
> A Mustang notchback is not a Mustang Convertible. The economics are totally different.
> 
> ...


A 69 boss is much more desireble than a 65 conv. The only conv that could be considred more desireble than a sportsroof would be a 64.5 year when they first came out or any one of the k-coded conv. that were offered through the years. 

the only thing i touched on my car is the wheels/tires. I had everything else done by a professional shop that specializes in msutang/cougar/tbird resoration. They have customers come to them from overseas to restore a classic car for them. 

my point was about money as well. The 15k you're paying for nothing but a shell. its just fords way of pickling the baby-boomers that want one and never had one, same reason for the "retro" craze thats been going on in the car industry. Sure its a great shell but there's ALOT more to be done with that car. You build up a complete car from the shell and you're looking at over 25k. There's plenty of solid convertables out there yet that are for sale or need work. 

And don't bring personal matters into this. I'm in no way shape or form "pissed off" becuase you "called my science project stupid" but you're obviously disgruntled at me. Take it elsewhere.


----------

